# !ANY CUSTOM LOWRIDER BIKES 4 SALE?



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

IT'S FOR MY NEPHEW...............FOR HIS B-DAY!!!!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Oct 26 2010, 08:59 AM~18910740
> *IT'S FOR MY NEPHEW...............FOR HIS B-DAY!!!!!
> *


there's alot of stuff for sale on here.....jus gotta look  

what's ur inch???????????????????and what's ur price range??????

i got some good shit for sale on here too...........

u want 2-wheeler?????
trike??????


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 26 2010, 07:37 AM~18910906
> *there's alot of stuff for sale on here.....jus gotta look
> 
> what's ur inch???????????????????and what's ur price range??????
> ...


THANX HOMIE FOR THAT!!!!!

MY NEPHEW IS A GOOD KID SO I'M WILLING TO SEND GOOD $,$$$ ON THE BIKE THAT I'M GOING TO GET HEM 2WHEELER OR 3WHEELER TRIKE.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Oct 26 2010, 07:46 AM~18910945
> *THANX HOMIE FOR THAT!!!!!
> 
> MY NEPHEW IS A GOOD KID SO I'M WILLING TO SEND GOOD $,$$$ ON THE BIKE THAT I'M GOING TO GET HEM 2WHEELER OR 3WHEELER TRIKE.....
> *


i got a 12 inch radical custom bike


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 26 2010, 12:39 PM~18913615
> *i got a 12 inch radical custom bike
> *


pm me pics and price homie


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

i got a semi custom for sell


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Oct 26 2010, 03:31 PM~18914717
> *i got a semi custom for sell
> 
> 
> ...


sweet bike homie.. what are you asking for it??


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 26 2010, 03:57 PM~18914951
> *sweet bike homie.. what are you asking for it??
> *


IM ASKING 300...BUT U PAY SHIPPING SEPRATE


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 26 2010, 01:39 PM~18913615
> *i got a 12 inch radical custom bike
> *


pm me pic's and the price!!!!! :wow:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Oct 26 2010, 03:31 PM~18914717
> *i got a semi custom for sell
> 
> 
> ...


let me see some pic's bro?????


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 26 2010, 01:39 PM~18913615
> *i got a 12 inch radical custom bike
> *


pm pics and price


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2010, 05:57 AM~18920353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's Fucking Bad Ass Bro.....So How Much U Whant For It??????


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Oct 27 2010, 06:38 AM~18920795
> *That's Fucking Bad Ass Bro.....So How Much U Whant For It??????
> *



x2 how much you looking to get?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2010, 05:57 AM~18920353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


make me some offers

with or without full display and turntable


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:0


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2010, 07:57 AM~18920353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thas fuckin sick.......and it's for sale... :biggrin:   told u ....there's some sick shit on here


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 27 2010, 06:09 PM~18925354
> *thas fuckin sick.......and it's for sale... :biggrin:     told u ....there's some sick shit on here
> *


everything has its price


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2010, 05:57 AM~18920353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE D 88 (Sep 17, 2007)

i got a nice scghwinn ...let me knw


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i got the night crawler bike too :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE D 88_@Oct 27 2010, 05:59 PM~18925926
> *i got a nice scghwinn ...let me knw
> *


post pics for him homie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 27 2010, 07:00 PM~18925941
> *post pics for him homie
> *


wow did u win the lotto lol u buyin hella bikes lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 27 2010, 06:21 PM~18926121
> *wow did u win the lotto lol u buyin hella bikes lol
> *


im not and buyin any other bikes at the moment lol. but I still like to see pics and if I like ans price is right I just might buy :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I wish I won the lotto :biggrin: :biggrin:

but my kids are my life so I try to give them everything I didn't have growin up. as long as they are doing good in school and being good lol..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 27 2010, 07:35 PM~18926273
> *im not and buyin any other bikes at the moment lol. but I still like to see pics and if I like ans price is right I just might buy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I wish I won the lotto :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


x2


----------



## DOUBLE D 88 (Sep 17, 2007)

its taken apart right now im about 2 paint it.... its complete forks handlebars wheels etc...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2010, 07:08 PM~18926713
> *x2
> *



:thumbsup: I gotta give you respect on that homie!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 27 2010, 07:35 PM~18926273
> *im not and buyin any other bikes at the moment lol. but I still like to see pics and if I like ans price is right I just might buy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I wish I won the lotto :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


cool bro i respect that


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 27 2010, 07:25 PM~18926916
> *cool bro i respect that
> *



thanks brother :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2010, 06:00 PM~18925937
> *i got the night crawler bike too :0
> *


How much u askin for it?? That's a bad ass bike.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE D 88_@Oct 27 2010, 08:09 PM~18926735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that frame


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

i got this one for sale


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Oct 28 2010, 06:39 PM~18935474
> *i got this one for sale
> 
> 
> ...



nice bro.. how much you lookin to get?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

for sale....im not tryin to sell it...but y not...every thing got it's price  

now this bike got a twisted spring..... :biggrin: 

u can make an offer if u like it


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 28 2010, 08:37 PM~18936130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yo I Like The Wheels Bro Nice Bike Pm Me A Price And I'll See If I Can Come Close 2 It.....


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Oct 28 2010, 07:39 PM~18935474
> *i got this one for sale
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Homie That Frame Is Fucking Sick Bro.....Nice Work.... :wow: :wow:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE D 88_@Oct 27 2010, 08:09 PM~18926735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ThinX Bro But No Thanx......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

dang


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2010, 05:57 AM~18920353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...1000? LOL U SAID MAKE AN OFFER


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@Nov 4 2010, 11:20 AM~18984583
> *...1000? LOL U SAID MAKE AN OFFER
> *


keep going up homie


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@Nov 4 2010, 11:20 AM~18984583
> *...1000? LOL U SAID MAKE AN OFFER
> *


1,800 Homie?????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Nov 5 2010, 05:23 AM~18992414
> *1,800 Homie?????
> *


up up and away :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2010, 05:57 AM~18920353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 5 2010, 05:54 AM~18992490
> *up up and away :0
> *


Like 2,300????? :uh: :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Nov 5 2010, 10:34 AM~18994209
> *Like 2,300????? :uh:  :uh:
> *


getting closer


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64+Nov 5 2010, 10:34 AM~18994209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$ 2301? :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i have this 1 for 1000.00 comes with a turn table u pay shipping and will part it out








also comes with


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 5 2010, 03:38 PM~18996225
> *$ 2301? :biggrin:
> *


double it and we can talk


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 5 2010, 03:55 PM~18996675
> *double it and we can talk
> *


why you selling it john?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 5 2010, 09:52 PM~18997810
> *why you selling it john?
> *


because he's gonna buy blue crush back when it's done :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 5 2010, 06:56 PM~18997834
> *because he's gonna buy blue crush back when it's done :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 5 2010, 07:52 PM~18997810
> *why you selling it john?
> *


to build another one maybe.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 5 2010, 07:04 PM~18997904
> *to build another one maybe.
> *


another 12"? hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 5 2010, 08:16 PM~18997976
> *another 12"? hno:
> *


gota beat the one i just built for you :0


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 5 2010, 03:44 PM~18996259
> *i have this 1 for 1000.00 comes with a turn table u pay shipping and will part it out
> 
> 
> ...


just wonderin how much for turnatable?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 5 2010, 07:20 PM~18998008
> *gota beat the one i just built for you :0
> *


 :0


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 5 2010, 03:38 PM~18996225
> *$ 2301? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 5 2010, 03:44 PM~18996259
> *i have this 1 for 1000.00 comes with a turn table u pay shipping and will part it out
> 
> 
> ...


Yo What's Nice Bro.... :wow:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 5 2010, 04:55 PM~18996675
> *double it and we can talk
> *


 :uh: :uh: :wow:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 5 2010, 08:04 PM~18997904
> *to build another one maybe.
> *


WOW...... :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 5 2010, 08:20 PM~18998008
> *gota beat the one i just built for you :0
> *


Damn Homie That's Was Sup!!!!!!


----------



## Sandman72 (Oct 3, 2011)

How much do u want for ur bike homie


modelcarbuilder said:


> IM ASKING 300...BUT U PAY SHIPPING SEPRATE


----------



## Sandman72 (Oct 3, 2011)

Still have ur bike call me at 806 543-8573


HYDRO 64 said:


> Yo What's Nice Bro.... :wow:


----------



## Sandman72 (Oct 3, 2011)

Am also looking for bike for my son my # is 806 543-8573 call of any one want to sell there bike thank ya 


Sandman72


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

modelcarbuilder said:


> i got a semi custom for sell


Nice bike


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

mr.casper said:


> just wonderin how much for turnatable?


Wat up homie!? Como esta todo por alla? Se pierde mucho!!


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

modelcarbuilder said:


> i got a semi custom for sell


How much u want for the frame n headset it has


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

HYDRO 64 said:


> Yo I Like The Wheels Bro Nice Bike Pm Me A Price And I'll See If I Can Come Close 2 It.....


Whats your asking price?


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have custom lowrider bike for sale i just posted it look under lowrider bikes i have pics of it check it out if your intreasted give me a call


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

modelcarbuilder said:


> i got a semi custom for sell


I THOUGHT THIS BIKE SOLD ALREADY!! IF IT'S BACK UP FOR SALE CALL ME I WILL BUY IT! 408-661-5128 THANKS


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Not trying to step on any toe's but im not really sure that's still for sale, That post was made in October of 2010.


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats what i thought!


----------

